# Need Help with brake lights



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

i have a 67 GTO i just purchased. I cannot get the brake light to work

I have:
Confirmed the stop light swithch works
Confirmed I have power going to the switch (orange wire), power going into the u sahaped sterring column connecter and power comming out of the connector . 

I have no power comming out of the rear body connector on the pins that go to the green and yellow wires. the tail lights work as well as the blinkers. 

I believe the wiring goes through the directional switch? could that be the problem? The tail lamp harness is new.

Any suggest are appreatiated

thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, that could be the problem. Check out Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram for a great diagram The problem could also be at the fuse panel, the "floor flat harness" , etc....Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run into the one wire, brake light connector backing out at the horseshoe connector. It's near the end, and can get knocked. But you said it checked out ok. What Eric said will do.......good luck.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks guys!

I guess if it is the turn single switch I have to pull the steering wheel...etc?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, but not hard to do. You need a puller.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've removed the wheel without a puller. Leave the attaching nut screwed on untill flush with the steering shaft, lift up on the wheel hard both sides with your knees and with a large brass drift pin on the shaft, hit the pin with a BFH. Usually it'll pop right off. And if you have blinkers but no stop light and have power going through the brake light switch, the problem is usually the directional switch or the wiring to it. GLHF.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks its looks easier than the multi function switch i replaced on an Impala I had. here i am thinking ill never use that GM Air Bag removal tool again


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

brake circuit energizes whichever turn signal bulb filament that is not being used, so brake overrules turn on either side, or both if turn signal is not activated. so problem is most likely the directional signal switch. Do you try the 4 way flashers? do they work?


----------

